# 8.1 release, the system does not see the second sata disk(dell vostro 1700)



## Xand_69 (Oct 28, 2010)

The system does not see the second sata disk. 
FreeBSD 8.1 release, ahci_load="YES", 

```
Oct 28 12:52:39 aleksmob kernel: ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
Oct 28 12:52:39 aleksmob kernel: ada0: <WDC WD5000BEKT-00KA9T0 01.01A01> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
Oct 28 12:52:39 aleksmob kernel: ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
Oct 28 12:52:39 aleksmob kernel: ada0: Command Queueing enabled
Oct 28 12:52:39 aleksmob kernel: ada0: 476940MB (976773168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
Oct 28 12:52:39 aleksmob kernel: cd0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
Oct 28 12:52:39 aleksmob kernel: cd0: <HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GSA-T11N A104> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
Oct 28 12:52:39 aleksmob kernel: cd0: 33.000MB/s transfers
Oct 28 12:52:39 aleksmob kernel: cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
```

If to use the driver ata of, then system a disk finds


```
Oct 28 18:52:41 aleksmob kernel: ad4: 476940MB <WDC WD5000BEKT-00KA9T0 01.01A01> at ata2-master UDMA100 SATA 3Gb/s
Oct 28 18:52:41 aleksmob kernel: ad6: 238475MB <WDC WD2500BEVS-75UST0 01.01A01> at ata3-master UDMA100 SATA 1.5Gb/s
```

That to do?
(sorry my bad english....)


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 28, 2010)

Some motherboards have extra SATA ports that go through a different SATA controller.  Sometimes those ports are color-coded differently than the main ones.

Depending on your BIOS, those add-on ports might show up with ata but not AHCI.

So first, check where the second drive is connected compared to the first.  Second, check the BIOS settings.


----------



## Xand_69 (Oct 28, 2010)

I have second OS - Vista Business 32. in tuning of BIOS AHCI - enable. Vista detect second hard drive without any problems. Why vista detect a disk with the driver of ahci and FreeBSD does not detect?


----------



## Xand_69 (Oct 28, 2010)

I think this problem is related exactly to the driver of ahci (it can be I'm wrong). Is additional information needed about my notebook?


----------



## mav@ (Oct 29, 2010)

Boot with verbose messages enabled and show full dmesg.


----------



## Xand_69 (Oct 30, 2010)

Unfortunately, by reason of error 





> The text that you have entered is too long (72572 characters). Please shorten it to 10000 characters long


 can not add  complete dmesg. complete dmesg on mail mav

```
cut << >>
cut << bfe0 & firewire  SHCI>>

Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: pci3: <base peripheral> at device 1.2 (no driver attached)
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: pci3: <base peripheral> at device 1.3 (no driver attached)
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: pci3: <base peripheral> at device 1.4 (no driver attached)
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: atapci0: <Intel ICH8M UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x6fa0-0x6faf irq 16 at 
device 31.1 on pci0
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: atapci0: Reserved 0x10 bytes for rid 0x20 type 4 at 0x6fa0
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: atapci0: Reserved 0x8 bytes for rid 0x10 type 4 at 0x1f0
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: atapci0: Reserved 0x1 bytes for rid 0x14 type 4 at 0x3f6
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ata0: reset tp1 mask=03 ostat0=50 ostat1=00
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ata0: stat0=0x00 err=0x01 lsb=0x14 msb=0xeb
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ata0: stat1=0x00 err=0x00 lsb=0x00 msb=0x00
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ata0: reset tp2 stat0=00 stat1=00 devices=0x10000
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ioapic0: routing intpin 14 (ISA IRQ 14) to lapic 0 vector 58
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ata0: [MPSAFE]
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ata0: [ITHREAD]
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ahci0: <Intel ICH8M AHCI SATA controller> port 0x6eb0-0x6eb7,0x6eb8-0x6ebb,0x6ec0-0x6ec7,0x6ec8-0x6ecb,0x6ee0-
0x6eff mem 0xfebfb800-0xfebfbfff irq 17 at device 31.2 on pci0
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ahci0: Reserved 0x800 bytes for rid 0x24 type 3 at 0xfebfb800
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ahci0: attempting to allocate 1 MSI vectors (4 supported)
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: msi: routing MSI IRQ 258 to local APIC 0 vector 60
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ahci0: using IRQ 258 for MSI
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ahci0: [MPSAFE]
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ahci0: [ITHREAD]
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ahci0: AHCI v1.10 with 3 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ahci0: Caps: 64bit NCQ SNTF ALP AL CLO 3Gbps PMD SSC PSC 32cmd CCC EM 3ports
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ahci0: Caps2:
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ahci0: EM Caps: ALHD XMT SMB LED
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ahcich0: [MPSAFE]
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ahcich0: [ITHREAD]
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ahcich0: Caps:
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ahcich1: [MPSAFE]
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ahcich1: [ITHREAD]
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ahcich1: Caps:
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
cut << zcpi button, tz, kbd, psm zfs >>
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ioapic0: routing intpin 2 (ISA IRQ 0) to lapic 0 vector 62
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: Timecounter "TSC" frequency 2194510615 Hz quality -100
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: Timecounters tick every 10.000 msec
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: lo0: bpf attached
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: hptrr: no controller detected.
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ata0: Identifying devices: 00010000
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ata0: New devices: 00010000

Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: battery0: battery initialization done, tried 1 times
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ata0-master: pio=PIO4 wdma=WDMA2 udma=UDMA33 cable=40 wire
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: acd0: setting UDMA33
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: acd0: <HL-DT-ST DVD+/-RW GSA-T11N/A104> DVDR drive at ata0 as master
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: acd0: read 4134KB/s (4134KB/s) write 4134KB/s (4134KB/s), 2048KB buffer, UDMA33 
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: acd0: Reads: CDR, CDRW, CDDA stream, DVDROM, DVDR, packet
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: acd0: Writes: CDR, CDRW, DVDR, test write, burnproof
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: acd0: Audio: play, 256 volume levels
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: acd0: Mechanism: ejectable tray, unlocked
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: acd0: Medium: no/blank disc

<<< Cut hdac  >>>>
<< cut pcm >>
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ahcich0: AHCI reset...
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ahcich0: SATA connect time=0ms status=00000123
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ahcich0: ready wait time=2ms
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ahcich0: AHCI reset done: device found
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: (aprobe0:ahcich0:0:0:0): SIGNATURE: 0000
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ahcich1: AHCI reset...
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ahcich1: SATA offline status=00000004
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ahcich1: AHCI reset done: phy reset found no device
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: acd0: FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 sks=0x40 0x00 0x01
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: (probe0:ata0:0:0:0): SCSI status error
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: (probe0:ata0:0:0:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 1 0 0 ff 0 
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: (probe0:ata0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: (probe0:ata0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: (probe0:ata0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: ILLEGAL REQUEST csi:12,1,0,0 asc:24,0 (Invalid field in CDB): Command byte 1 is invalid
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: (probe0:ata0:0:0:0): Error 22, Unretryable error
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: (probe0:ata0:0:0:0): Down reving Protocol Version from 2 to 0?
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: (probe0:ata0:0:0:0): SCSI status error
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: (probe0:ata0:0:0:0): TEST UNIT READY. CDB: 0 0 0 0 0 0 
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: (probe0:ata0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: (probe0:ata0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: (probe0:ata0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: NOT READY csi:0,0,bb,0 asc:3a,0 (Medium not present)
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: (probe0:ata0:0:0:0): Error 6, Unretryable error
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ada0: <WDC WD5000BEKT-00KA9T0 01.01A01> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ada0: Serial Number WD-WXK1A60H5422GEOM: new disk cd0
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: GEOM: new disk ada0
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: 
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ada0: Command Queueing enabled
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ada0: 476940MB (976773168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)(cd0:ata0:0:0:0): SCSI status error
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: (cd0:ata0:0:0:0): READ CAPACITY. CDB: 25 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: (cd0:ata0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: (cd0:ata0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: (cd0:ata0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: NOT READY csi:0,0,bb,0 asc:3a,0 (Medium not present)
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: (cd0:ata0:0:0:0): Error 6, Unretryable error
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: cd0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: cd0: <HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GSA-T11N A104> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: cd0: 33.000MB/s transfers
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: 
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: pass0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: pass0: <WDC WD5000BEKT-00KA9T0 01.01A01> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: pass0: Serial Number WD-WXK1A60H5422
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: pass0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: pass0: Command Queueing enabled
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: pass1 at ata0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: pass1: <HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GSA-T11N A104> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: pass1: 33.000MB/s transfers
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: (cd0:ata0:0:0:0): SCSI status error
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: (cd0:ata0:0:0:0): READ CAPACITY. CDB: 25 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: (cd0:ata0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: (cd0:ata0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Check Condition
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: (cd0:ata0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: NOT READY csi:0,0,bb,0 asc:3a,0 (Medium not present)
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: (cd0:ata0:0:0:0): Error 6, Unretryable error
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ATA PseudoRAID loaded
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: cpu1 AP:
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: ID: 0x01000000   VER: 0x00050014 LDR: 0x00000000 DFR: 0xffffffff
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: lint0: 0x00010700 lint1: 0x00000400 TPR: 0x00000000 SVR: 0x000001ff
Oct 30 13:25:39 aleksmob kernel: timer: 0x000100ef therm: 0x00010000 err: 0x000000f0 pmc: 0x00010400
```


----------



## tingo (Oct 30, 2010)

@Xand_69: you can always use tools like pastebin.ca, and then post links to it here.


----------



## mav@ (Oct 31, 2010)

I think answer is here:

```
ahcich1: AHCI reset...
ahcich1: SATA offline status=00000004
ahcich1: AHCI reset done: phy reset found no device
```
Status 004 means port was disabled. According to Intel chipset specification, it is BIOS duty to enable ports. AHCI specification does not defines generic way to do it. For Intel controllers this could be controlled via register 0x92 of the device PCI configuration space. You may read/write it with pciconf tool. This register is a bit mask or enabled ports. You may try to enable port on-fly and then reset/rescan respective bus.


----------



## Xand_69 (Oct 31, 2010)

```
pciconv -lvbc

ahci0@pci0:0:31:2:	class=0x010601 card=0x02291028 chip=0x28298086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Mobile SATA AHCI Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x6eb0, size  8, enabled
    bar   [14] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x6eb8, size  4, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x6ec0, size  8, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x6ec8, size  4, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x6ee0, size 32, enabled
    bar   [24] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfebfb800, size 2048, enabled
    cap 05[80] = MSI supports 4 messages enabled with 1 message
    cap 01[70] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 12[a8] = SATA Index-Data Pair
```


```
aleksmob# camcontrol reset 1:1:1
camcontrol: cam_open_btl: no passthrough device found at 1:1:1
```


```
aleksmob# camcontrol rescan 1:1:1
Re-scan of 1:1:1 returned error 0x4
```

Please step-by-step howto how I must open a channel.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 31, 2010)

Per your first post, maybe the controller controlling the second ad6 drive is set to 1.5 rather than 3.0, or a jumper on the drive is set to 1.5 rather than 3.0, or the drive's firmware has to be reset or upgraded to 3.0 from 1.5 (3.0 -- sata II ) (1.5 -- sata I). (ONE LINE in your first post hints that this is the problem. Could be, so maybe a fix is based on that problem actually. Maybe not though.)


----------



## Xand_69 (Nov 1, 2010)

There is not an accessible update firmware (or I did not find it). There is not position of jumper for the mode of sata1.







That it is yet possible to do?


----------



## mav@ (Nov 1, 2010)

Xand_69 said:
			
		

> Please step-by-step howto how I must open a channel.


Try something like this:

```
%pciconf -r -b pci0:0:31:2 0x92
01 
%pciconf -w -b pci0:0:31:2 0x92 0x03
%camcontrol devlist -v
....
%camcontrol reset X
%camcontrol rescan X
```
, where X is number of CAM bus at ahcich1.


----------



## Xand_69 (Nov 1, 2010)

```
aleksmob# pciconf -r -b pci0:0:31:2 0x92
01 
aleksmob# pciconf -w -b pci0:0:31:2 0x92 0x03
aleksmob# camcontrol devlist -v
scbus0 on ahcich0 bus 0:
<WDC WD5000BEKT-00KA9T0 01.01A01>  at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (pass0,ada0)
<>                                 at scbus0 target -1 lun -1 ()
scbus1 on ahcich1 bus 0:
<>                                 at scbus1 target -1 lun -1 ()
scbus2 on ata0 bus 0:
<HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GSA-T11N A104>   at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (pass1,cd0)
<>                                 at scbus2 target -1 lun -1 ()
scbus-1 on xpt0 bus 0:
<>                                 at scbus-1 target -1 lun -1 (xpt0)
aleksmob# camcontrol reset 1
Reset of bus 1 was successful
aleksmob# camcontrol rescan 1
Re-scan of bus 1 was successful
```
WWithout result...
Can there be  utilities for this purpose?

I delete hdd2 (250 Gb, SATA1) and set into place of Hdd2 500 GB sata2, chosen a boot menu 
	
	



```
"Secondary HDD". -> "ahcich1: AHCI reset done: phy reset found no device
```

Reason of problem is exactly in the closed channel.


----------



## mav@ (Nov 1, 2010)

Try to enable more ports. ICH8M has 3 SATA ports, but one of them is even not reported in your case. From here I can't see which one.

```
pciconf -w -b pci0:0:31:2 0x92 0xff
```
Then try to reread register back to see if it change.

After doing

```
camcontrol reset/rescan
```
it would be nice to recheck dmesg.


----------



## Xand_69 (Nov 1, 2010)

Super!!!!

```
ahcich1: CONNECT requested
ahcich1: AHCI reset...
ahcich1: SATA connect time=0ms status=00000113
ahcich1: ready wait time=309ms
ahcich1: AHCI reset done: device found
(aprobe0:ahcich1:0:0:0): SIGNATURE: 0000
pass2 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
pass2: <WDC WD2500BEVS-75UST0 01.01A01> ATA-8 SATA 1.x device
pass2: Serial Number WD-WXE507653132
pass2: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
pass2: Command Queueing enabled
ada1 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <WDC WD2500BEVS-75UST0 01.01A01> ATA-8 SATA 1.x device
ada1: Serial Number WD-WXE507653132GEOM: new disk ada1
ada1: 150.000MB/s transfers
 (SATA 1.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: Command Queueing enabled
ada1: 238475MB (488397168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
GEOM: ada1s2: geometry does not match label (255h,63s != 16h,63s).
```

Thank you.


----------

